# mercadona llevará a la ruina a un buen amigo.



## Sinmiedoanada (27 Feb 2022)

Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final. 

Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.

Mercadona hizo que mí amigo pasase de 7 a más de 100 empleados. Mercadona les llevará a la banca rota. Mí amigo está desesperado, sabe que a nivel legal lo tiene complicado por el contrato que firmo con Mercadona, con el cual son inflexibles.

Resumen sí eres un pequeño autónomo y Mercadona te toca la puerta piénsatelo mucho antes de firmar ningún contrato con ellos.


----------



## Arthas98 (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Joder que malvada es Mercadona quele habrá permitido multiplicar por 10-12 veces su facturación. Este Juan Roig es malvado.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Feb 2022)

Se arriesgo pensando que no habría problemas en su suministrador...y la ha fastidiado por no saber de politica exterior.

Tampoco es culpa de Mercadona, tú amigo es el que falla.


----------



## Lemavos (27 Feb 2022)

No soy nadie. 

Pero siempre he escuchado a mi padre decir, no trabajes nunca para los que tienen más dinero. Por algo tienen mucho dinero. 

Suerte y fuerza para tu amigo.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Feb 2022)

La culpa de la escasez de aceite es de Mercadona ......

Bien que le venia ese contrato a tu amigo como aval bancario para conseguir financiación......

Ahora no le gusta 

Pues que disuelva la SL y hasta luego


----------



## feldene flash (27 Feb 2022)

las mafias legales funcionan asi , disfrutad lo votado


----------



## pocoyo82 (27 Feb 2022)

Mi suegro era amigo del dueño de granja rinya y cuando vino Mercadona les dijo que una mierda, quería que fábricasen bajo su hacendado. Me consta que los de dulcesol también los mandaron a cagar


----------



## Galvani (27 Feb 2022)

Que hilo más chorra. Eso puede pasar con cualquiera. Tu colega ha hecho una pasta hasta ahora. Comparalo con cualquier trabajador con un sueldo de mierda que la empresa cierra y fuera. Se queda sin trabajo y sin dinero.


----------



## coscorron (27 Feb 2022)

Firmo un contrato que le obliga a producir a un precio fijo unas cantidades ... Con ese contrato ganó mucho dinero y ahora no lo va a ganar pero el malo es Mercadona?? Si no lo hubiera firmado ahora tendría libertad de poner el precio que desea pero habría crecido al tamaño que ahora tiene?? Esto se llama liberalismo y hay que estar a las duras y a las maduras.


----------



## oso_perez (27 Feb 2022)

Un amigo alemán me contó que en Alemania era frecuente que las empresas pequeñas rechazarán pedidos de un cliente único si pasaba a suponer más del 10% de su facturación. Lo que cuentas lo he oído también del Corte Ingles y supongo que también habrá pasado con otras empresas grandes.


----------



## Galvani (27 Feb 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> No soy nadie.
> 
> Pero siempre he escuchado a mi padre decir, no trabajes nunca para los que tienen más dinero. Por algo tienen mucho dinero.
> 
> Suerte y fuerza para tu amigo.



Pues tu padre no sé para quien ha trabajado. Prefiero mil veces trabajar para alguien que si tiene pasta me despedirá sin pensarlo con lo mío a un Paco con empresa guarra que tiene ansias de pasta. No sirvas a quien sirvió.


----------



## NIKK (27 Feb 2022)

¿Y quien le dijo a tu amigo que se metiese en ese contrato? ¿te lo digo yo? la avaricia. Pues ahora ya sabes.


----------



## Galvani (27 Feb 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Firmo un contrato que le obliga a producir a un precio fijo unas cantidades ... Con ese contrato ganó mucho dinero y ahora no lo va a ganar pero el malo es Mercadona?? Si no lo hubiera firmado ahora tendría libertad de poner el precio que desea pero habría crecido al tamaño que ahora tiene?? Esto se llama liberalismo y hay que estar a las duras y a las maduras.



Es que es como operan aquí los sitios. Se buscan un cliente estrella por contactos y demas y viven muy bien solo con el metiéndole buenos palos. Si les sale otro trabajo lo rechazan porque no tienen tiempo y no les da beneficio. Después si el cliente estrella les falla (sus contactos se van) se hunden y pobrecitos ellos.


----------



## kalvin (27 Feb 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Joder que malvada es Mercadona quele habrá permitido multiplicar por 10-12 veces su facturación. Este Juan Roig es malvado.



De qué sirve aumentar la facturación? Lo que hay que aumentar el es margen, MAAAAAARGEN, de beneficio.... que no el beneficio a final de año.
Esto te permite tener más margen de maniobra cuando vienen mal dadas, hay muchos empresarios que no se dan cuenta, que a veces, es mejor dejarse estar o incluso decrecer para tomar carrerilla.


----------



## orbeo (27 Feb 2022)

oso_perez dijo:


> Un amigo alemán me contó que en Alemania era frecuente que las empresas pequeñas rechazarán pedidos de un cliente único si pasaba a suponer más del 10% de su facturación. Lo que cuentas lo he oído también del Corte Ingles y supongo que también habrá pasado con otras empresas grandes.



Joder es que es de capítulo 1 de no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta.

El amigo del op es subnormal que firmó lo que le pusieron encima de la mesa pensando en el renting del Cayenne en vez de en la rigidez del contrato ante posibles eventualidades futuras.


----------



## Sigpac (27 Feb 2022)

Mercadona es conocida por tener a gente dedicada a averiguar (estimar) costes y beneficios de sus proveedores, para así dejar un margen mínimo (y a la vez máximo) a dichos proveedores, nunca esperes más. Del resto de supers e hipers no tengo constancia, aunque sería muy probable, pero de Mercadona doy fé.


----------



## kalvin (27 Feb 2022)

oso_perez dijo:


> Un amigo alemán me contó que en Alemania era frecuente que las empresas pequeñas rechazarán pedidos de un cliente único si pasaba a suponer más del 10% de su facturación. Lo que cuentas lo he oído también del Corte Ingles y supongo que también habrá pasado con otras empresas grandes.



Esa es la política básica de una empresa, fraccionar la clientela y un único cliente "grande" con una facturación máxima de un 10% para el...


----------



## Lemavos (27 Feb 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pues tu padre no sé para quien ha trabajado. Prefiero mil veces trabajar para alguien que si tiene pasta me despedirá sin pensarlo con lo mío a un Paco con empresa guarra que tiene ansias de pasta. No sirvas a quien sirvió.



Hablo de gente con negocios propios, no asalariados como tú. 
Es muy diferente.


----------



## Gigatr0n (27 Feb 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Que hilo más chorra.



DING! e hilo al ignore.


----------



## Galvani (27 Feb 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Hablo de gente con negocios propios, no asalariados como tú.
> Es muy diferente.



Si pero no tanto. Si haces negocios con alguien poco poderoso (poca facturación) será mucho más probable que te deje dinero a deber o se busque otro si lo encuentra más barato aunque sea minimo. O dile a una empresa Paco si quiere trabajar para otra o para una multinacional a ver. Y si es para algo público pierden el culo ya. Aunque digan que les pagan tarde.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (27 Feb 2022)

Pues es verdad, qué cosas


----------



## Gatoo_ (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



¿Qué problema hay para que vuelvan a ser 7 trabajadores y sigan igual que antes?

O mejor aún: ¿Qué problema hay para que sustituyan el aceite de girasol por aceite de colza?


----------



## ominae (27 Feb 2022)

Por eso los mercados de futuros son muy utiles para estas situaciones. En los USA los usan mucho los agricultores y las empresas productoras-envasadoras para cubrise ante este tipo de variaciones de precio. Por ejemplo si tu firmas un contrato con mercadona, justo cuando lo haces compras el derecho a comprar aceite a un precio determinado que te asegure la rentabilidad de ese contrato.


----------



## Al-paquia (27 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Por eso los mercados de futuros son muy utiles para estas situaciones. En los USA los usan mucho los agricultores y las empresas productoras emvasadoras para cubrise ante este tipo de variaciones de precio. Por ejemplo si tu firmas un contrato con mercadona justo cuando lo haces compras el derecho a comprar aceite a un precio determinado que te asegure la rentabilidad de ese contrato.



Paco paco paco de mi paco


----------



## Renegato (27 Feb 2022)

A todo a cuanto va a llegar el aceite de girasol, si hace poco estaba a 1€ el de marca blanca y ya esta a más de 1,50


----------



## khalil (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Lo mismo le pasó a un amigo mio proveedor de otro alimento con el corte ingles. Le pidió exclusividad y mogollon de producción. A los pocos años cambio de proveedor. Resultado: unos años de vacas gordas y poco despues a la mierda y a tener que indemnizar a muchisima gente


----------



## Arthas98 (27 Feb 2022)

kalvin dijo:


> De qué sirve aumentar la facturación? Lo que hay que aumentar el es margen, MAAAAAARGEN, de beneficio.... que no el beneficio a final de año.
> Esto te permite tener más margen de maniobra cuando vienen mal dadas, hay muchos empresarios que no se dan cuenta, que a veces, es mejor dejarse estar o incluso decrecer para tomar carrerilla.



Porque aumentar el margen de beneficio es muy complicado, normalmente las empresas hacen lo contrario, reducen margen para ganar cuota lo que les lleve a aumentar beneficios en números absolutos. A no ser que seas Apple o similares que tienen un producto diferenciado y con mucho valor añadido, casi que tu única opción es aumentar facturación para crecer.


----------



## la_trotona (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



De toda la vida es un verdadero suicidio tener un solo gran cliente para cualquier empresa, siempre, siempre hay que buscar alternativas, y si Mercadona se ponen tontos, no se les sirve y se sirve a otros clientes, y si quieren ir a juicio, pues se va.


----------



## la_trotona (27 Feb 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Lo mismo le pasó a un amigo mio proveedor de otro alimento con el corte ingles. Le pidió exclusividad y mogollon de producción. A los pocos años cambio de proveedor. Resultado: unos años de vacas gordas y poco despues a la mierda y a tener que indemnizar a muchisima gente



Te piden exclusividad , se buscan a otro proveedor al poco tiempo y tú con el culo al aire, o se negocia un buen contrato con cláusuclas de indemnización o similares, o si no nada.


----------



## la_trotona (27 Feb 2022)

oso_perez dijo:


> Un amigo alemán me contó que en Alemania era frecuente que las empresas pequeñas rechazarán pedidos de un cliente único si pasaba a suponer más del 10% de su facturación. Lo que cuentas lo he oído también del Corte Ingles y supongo que también habrá pasado con otras empresas grandes.



Por eso en Alemania duran mucho más las empresas que aquí, pero todo el problema es de la legislación laboral, claro que sí.


----------



## Arthas98 (27 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Por eso los mercados de futuros son muy utiles para estas situaciones. En los USA los usan mucho los agricultores y las empresas productoras-envasadoras para cubrise ante este tipo de variaciones de precio. Por ejemplo si tu firmas un contrato con mercadona, justo cuando lo haces compras el derecho a comprar aceite a un precio determinado que te asegure la rentabilidad de ese contrato.



La gente no tiene cultura financiera en éste país, los ingenieros se creen los reyes del mambo porque "las matemáticas financieras son muy fáciles dos formulitas y ya" y no entienden que lo importante no es el cálculo en sí, sino saber que usar en cada situación.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (27 Feb 2022)

Conozco fabricantes que le han dicho no a Mercadona. Uno debe valorar ventajas e inconvenientes. Sabes que vas a tener garantizado la salida del producto, y ya no te preocupas por conseguir clientela, pero los precios ya no los fijas tú y necesitas garantizar el suministro. Seguro que tu amigo estaba disfrutando mientras su empresa crecía y aumentaba plantilla.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Feb 2022)

kalvin dijo:


> De qué sirve aumentar la facturación? Lo que hay que aumentar el es margen, MAAAAAARGEN, de beneficio.... que no el beneficio a final de año.
> Esto te permite tener más margen de maniobra cuando vienen mal dadas, hay muchos empresarios que no se dan cuenta, que a veces, es mejor dejarse estar o incluso decrecer para tomar carrerilla.




El volumen te da productividad marginal siempre que haya economía de escala 

Ahora para seguir teniendo esa productividad marginal solo tiene que ajustarse en costes variables 

Pero los fijos los ha tenido debido al volumen


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Feb 2022)

MERCADONA ES BASURA Y JUAN ROIG UN HIJODEPUTA


----------



## Gonorrea (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...




Con esas cifras mas bien parece que Mercadona ha hecho millonario a tu amigo y que si ha hecho las cosas bien deberia tener dinero para vivir tres vidas sin pegar palo al agua.

Si no ha hecho las cosas bien no es problema de Roig


----------



## terro6666 (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Pero qué estás hablando, si se dan de ostias por servirle a Mercadona.


----------



## César Borgia (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Tu amigo eligió la opción fácil y le ha salido mal, otros le pegaron la patada y crecieron. 










Dulcesol, del 'no' a Mercadona a exportar en 45 países y buscar al cliente 'eco'


La compañía valenciana, que ha facturado un 2% más que en 2016, busca llegar a nuevos hogares y perfiles de consumidores.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## McNulty (27 Feb 2022)

La cantidad de empresas europeas que se van a ver afectadas va a ser BRVVVTALLL

Europa se ha pegado un tiro en los huevos con lo del swift.


----------



## kalvin (27 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El volumen te da productividad marginal siempre que haya economía de escala
> 
> Ahora para seguir teniendo esa productividad marginal solo tiene que ajustarse en costes variables
> 
> Pero los fijos los ha tenido debido al volumen



El problema es que cuando los variables no los puede ajustar, la teoría se desmorona.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Feb 2022)

kalvin dijo:


> El problema es que cuando los variables no los puede ajustar, la teoría se desmorona.



Los variables siempre se pueden ajustar

Para los fijos reducción de capital o venta por su valor comercial o venal en el peor de los casos 

Amortizas a largo plazo 

Hay que recordar que la productividad marginal es el eje de todo esto...

Productividad marginal es :

Cuanto me cuesta hacer la lata de tomate 1 millón más 1 teniendo costes fijos y variables para hacer máximo 1 millón de latas

Esa 1 lata es el Mark up de la prod marginal


----------



## Scarjetas (27 Feb 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Joder que malvada es Mercadona quele habrá permitido multiplicar por 10-12 veces su facturación. Este Juan Roig es malvado.



Si con una montaña de pasivo, vaya facturación de mierda.


----------



## elCañonero (27 Feb 2022)

Pero eso es el mercador amigo


----------



## sivigliano (27 Feb 2022)

Aceite de girasol se produce bastante en España y hasta ahora no es un producto difícil de conseguir y fácil de almacenar. No hay que pensar que la situación de Ucrania y Rusia va a durar muchos años. Al final habrá arreglo. Tiene pinta de ser una Siria 2.0


----------



## Roquete (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Esto Mercadona lleva haciéndolo toda la vida, son unos hijos de Satanás.


----------



## cebollin-o (27 Feb 2022)

Recuerdo en mi juventud regresar a Madrid de la playa, ya finalizadas las vacaciones de verano.
El color amarillo del 124 de mi padre que se fundía con el amarillo infinito de los campos de girasoles....

cuánto ha cambiado el paisaje!
cuánto nos han agilipollao en tan poco tiempo!


----------



## coronavirus2020 (27 Feb 2022)

¿Acá no se implica una cláusula de force majeure en los contratos? Me parece que sería lo normal y razonable y una guerra es el típico evento de force majeure.


----------



## rafabogado (27 Feb 2022)

pocoyo82 dijo:


> Mi suegro era amigo del dueño de granja rinya y cuando vino Mercadona les dijo que una mierda, quería que fábricasen bajo su hacendado. Me consta que los de dulcesol también los mandaron a cagar



Pero si Dulcesol lleva eones fabricando para Mercadona... primero directamente como Dulcesol (así lo ponía en los envases, como fabricantes)... después como JUAN y JUAN (que es del grupo Dulcesol).

Hay noticias que dicen que Dulcesol los dejó en 2018... pero realmente siguen con JUAN y JUAN en casi toda su bollería (al peso, bollería por unidad, etc), lo que equivale a decir que es prácticamente Dulcesol, que sigue, si bien con uno de sus integrantes del grupo.


----------



## César Borgia (27 Feb 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Pero si Dulcesol lleva eones fabricando para Mercadona... primero directamente como Dulcesol (así lo ponía en los envases, como fabricantes)... después como JUAN y JUAN (que es del grupo Dulcesol).
> 
> No sé quien te ha dicho que Dulcesol los mandó... porque Dulcesol y Mercadona son uña y carne desde prácticamente el principio.



FAlso, hace años que dulcesol no vende a mercadona, les exigió exclusividad y los mandaron a la mierda.


----------



## rafabogado (27 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> FAlso, hace años que dulcesol no vende a mercadona, les exigió exclusividad y los mandaron a la mierda.



En Andalucía, llevan 10 años por lo menos bajo el fabricante JUAN y JUAN SL... que es del grupo Dulcesol, así que no ha cambiado nada.

Que Juan y Juan le haga las palmeritas a Dulcesol... y también se las haga a Mercadona y por eso en Mercadona ves las mismas palmeritas de Dulcesol (bajo marca Hacendaño)... pues llámalo como quieras.


----------



## rafabogado (27 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> FAlso, hace años que dulcesol no vende a mercadona, les exigió exclusividad y los mandaron a la mierda.



Tendrás razón a efectos legales. En la práctica, no ha cambiado absolutamente nada. En Andalucía, que lo controlo. En Asturias sé que tienen otros proveedores en algunos productos.


----------



## crash2012 (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...




NADA NUEVO...ACEITE DE OLIVA Y A CORRER


----------



## César Borgia (27 Feb 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> En Andalucía, llevan 10 años por lo menos bajo el fabricante JUAN y JUAN SL... que es del grupo Dulcesol, así que no ha cambiado nada.
> 
> Que Juan y Juan le haga las palmeritas a Dulcesol... y también se las haga a Mercadona y por eso en Mercadona ves las mismas palmeritas de Dulcesol (bajo marca Hacendaño)... pues llámalo como quieras.



Juan (Juan y Juan) es el apellido de los dueños de Dulcesol, son lo mismo, no hay ningún producto de dulcesa, juan y juan etc en mercadona. Ni como dulcesol ni como hacendado.

Dulcesa es la fábrica de Gandía, y Juan y Juan la de Villalonga. Las dos fabrican productos Dulcesol y son de la misma familia. Rafa, Juanjo y Victoria..









Dulcesol, del 'no' a Mercadona a exportar en 45 países y buscar al cliente 'eco'


La compañía valenciana, que ha facturado un 2% más que en 2016, busca llegar a nuevos hogares y perfiles de consumidores.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (27 Feb 2022)

Quien se convierte en proveedor de una de estas grandes superficies debe hacer dos cosas:
1- que ese cliente no supere el 60% de tu volumen de negocio.
2- no invertir en aumentar tu capacidad productiva más de un 30% por cuestiones de demanda exclusiva de ese cliente.

Quien a día de hoy caiga en el "monocultivo" es porque tiene pocas luces, o es demasiado ambicioso


----------



## panaderia (27 Feb 2022)

PUES QUE PONGA ACEITE DE OLIVA QUE ES UN PELIN MAS CARO PERO ES MAS SANO. lA GENTE PAGARÁ MAS POR EL MISMO PRODUCTO SI LLEVA DE OLIVA


----------



## Mundocruel (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



No encuentro el hilo de "Mercadona ha hecho rico a un buen amigo" me puedes pasar el enlace?


----------



## McMurphy (27 Feb 2022)

Mercadona hace con la alimentación lo que Inditex con el textil. Una vez te pilla vas jodido porque te conviertes en su esclavo.

Es lo que tiene pactar con el diablo.


----------



## feldene flash (27 Feb 2022)

McMurphy dijo:


> Mercadona hace con la alimentación lo que Inditex conel textil. Una vez te pilla vas jodido porque te conviertes en su esclavo.



y asi es como se hacen ricos

con esclavos , nadie se hace rico siendo 100% legal


----------



## Night (27 Feb 2022)

te digo yo de quien es la culpa?
cuando eran 7 pringaos y facturaban yo que se, 150k y de pronto llega mercadona y pasan a ser 100 trabajadores y facturas 5-10kk todo muy guay? pero ah amigo, las cosas hay que cumplirlas
o solo quiere lo bueno???

retrasado es tu amigo


----------



## pepinox (27 Feb 2022)

No veo el problema.

Supongo que tu amigo tendrá una SL con la cual habrá firmado el contrato con Mercadona.

Si viene una debacle, la SL va a la quiebra y tu amigo monta otra. Por algo se llaman "SL", es decir, sociedad de resposabilidad limitada.


----------



## element (27 Feb 2022)

Siempre hay que poner fusibles en los contratos. Ya solo con "excepto en casos de fuerza mayor" + poniendo una clausula por desabastecimiento y/o alta inflacion te proteges.

Eso lo saben la mayoria de empresarios minimamente formados y veteranos.

Mercadona busca pardillos para hacerles firmar mierdas y reventarlos.


----------



## geral (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Es el mercado amigo.

Mercadona NO lo lleva a la ruina, sino él mismo por firmar ese contrato.

Es muy posible que para hacer esas patatas fritas otros posibles proveedores no quisiesen firmar ESE contrato y tu amigo Paco si.


----------



## Arthas98 (27 Feb 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Si con una montaña de pasivo, vaya facturación de mierda.



No si te parece Mercadona le monta también la fábrica y el amigo que únicamente ponga la mano para cobrar.


----------



## Ungaunga (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Es un clásico de la distribución. Firmas con una gran cadena y te colocan en una situación de dependencia total al hacerse cliente casi único. Cuando te tienen pillado por los huevos empiezan a apretar hasta que quiebras. Luego se buscan a otro y el ciclo vuelve a empezar.


----------



## César Borgia (27 Feb 2022)

A una familiar casi le tuvimos que meter en proyecto hombre para desengancharla de las pipas Tijuana .

El potenciador de sabor que le meten es adictivo......


----------



## Viviendo Digno (27 Feb 2022)

Yo una vez quise montar una pequeña fábrica de quesos. Pequeña, insisto, no El Caserío. Queso de oveja, concretamente. 

Después de muchísimo estudiarlo me di cuenta de que hacerlo dependiendo de la leche que me venda otro era una locura, y como tampoco podía abarcar ambas cosas (soy pobre), lo descarté. 

Con esto no quiero decir que no lo hagas, sólo que controles muy bien tus posibles, sobre todo los que no dependen de ti. Y aún así...


----------



## Guillotin (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Tu amigo se tenia que haber hecho funci, amoldarse a vivir con un sueldo semi-mileurista y lo de dar trabajo y tal, que lo haga otro.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (27 Feb 2022)

Que le den porculo a semejante mierdadona


----------



## Ungaunga (27 Feb 2022)

McMurphy dijo:


> Mercadona hace con la alimentación lo que Inditex con el textil. Una vez te pilla vas jodido porque te conviertes en su esclavo.
> 
> Es lo que tiene pactar con el diablo.



Hace años vi un reportaje en la que la dueña de un pequeño taller textil filipino trabajaba en la maquila como una más y apenas podía enviar a su hija a un cole concertado. Lo explicaba envuelta en las lágrimas que los reporteros le sacaron. En este caso trabajaba para H&M.


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Feb 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Joder que malvada es Mercadona quele habrá permitido multiplicar por 10-12 veces su facturación. Este Juan Roig es malvado.



muchas veces aumentar la facturación no es igual a beneficios.

ya hicieron un programa de empresas que hacían grandes inversiones y luego cuando cambiaban las condiciones mal asunto.


----------



## Galvani (27 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> De toda la vida es un verdadero suicidio tener un solo gran cliente para cualquier empresa, siempre, siempre hay que buscar alternativas, y si Mercadona se ponen tontos, no se les sirve y se sirve a otros clientes, y si quieren ir a juicio, pues se va.



Es lo que hay en las empresas Paco típicas, de micro a pymes. Un cliente para el que hacen el 90,% del trabajo y que siempre es amigo del jefe o contacto en empresa potente. Esto lo he visto en dos y así es en muchísimas. Clientelismo y amiguismo.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (27 Feb 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> No soy nadie.
> 
> Pero siempre he escuchado a mi padre decir, no trabajes nunca para los que tienen más dinero. Por algo tienen mucho dinero.
> 
> Suerte y fuerza para tu amigo.



Buena cita


----------



## maxkuiper (27 Feb 2022)

No tendra nada pero sera feliz


----------



## olympus1 (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Creo haber visto más deun hilo con esta problemática. Si eres empresario ojo con firmar contratos que te aten a unos precios tal como está el mundo. De cajón. Si tienes ese error empresarial hay que pasar por caja.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (27 Feb 2022)

Que tu empresa tenga de facto un solo cliente significa, entre otras cosas, que ya no pones tú el precio de tus productos. Pierdes totalmente el control de tu empresa.

Un amigo mío me vino con ese dilema hace años. Me preguntó en plan amigos, de copas, "oye, me pasa esto, qué opinas?". Le expuse los problemas que yo veía, y se negó a expandir la empresa (no por mi consejo solo, sino en general y después de mirarlo él mucho, yo no soy consejero de nada) y rechazó a ese cliente que se hubiera convertido en el único cliente. Hace 2 o 3 años ese cliente quebró (algo impensable cuando mi amigo se planteaba la oferta) y ahora mi amigo da gracias a todos los cielos de haber actuado con cautela y no con avaricia, su empresa sigue en plan forma.

Ojito con expandir la empresa para un solo cliente... mucho ojito....


----------



## Vercingetorix (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy montando una empresa para ser proveedor de Amazon

Pero lo voy a hacer a través de terceros que ya le venden otras cosas a Amazon

Pierdo más o menos un 6% de margen, pero evito marrones de esos, posibles devoluciones, etc...


----------



## Gentilischi (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Estás equivocado
>Mí amigo está desesperado, sabe que a nivel legal lo tiene complicado por el contrato que firmo con Mercadona, con el cual son inflexibles

Si REALMENTE TE IMPORTA TU AMIGO dile que vaya APOQUINANDO dinero para pagar a un *muy buen bufete de abogados*. 

Existe una notoria cláusula de "*Rebuc sic stantibu*s" que es eje vertebrador del Derecho civil español. Aunque "*a* *priori*" y de forma expresa no se haya previsto existe *jurisprudencia* *mercantil* que podría *salvarle el culo*. 

En serio te lo digo. *Soy persona formada en Derecho* y se de lo que hablo. No voy a explayarme en detalles técnico-jurídicos porque no me gusta hablar de trabajo en mi tiempo libre. Dile a tu amigo *que no tire la toalla*.

Es importante que vaya al menos a* 2-3 despachos de abogados "premium"* para pedir una opinión inicial. Por favor, tiene 100 empleados, que *no se vaya a un despacho Paco*. Si tiene que contratar a un *Uría Menéndez* o alguna *Boutique Jurídica* que lo haga YA. Si se va a un despacho Paco es posible que la cague. 

Te someterías a una operación de *neurocirugía* con el *Dr. Nick Riviera*? No, verdad? Pues eso. Lo barato sale caro. Que actúe ya, y que pague bien y jugosamente, si puede, por adelantado. Que el tiempo apremia.


----------



## usuario baneado (27 Feb 2022)

Novedad,te convierto en mi suministrador con exclusividad y si entras en pérdidas por elaboración no es mi problema.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Feb 2022)

Punto 1: Te lo acaban de comentar: no metas todos los huevos en la misma cesta. No bases tu facturación en uno o en unos pocos clientes

Punto 2: Si una gran multinacional llama a tu puerta, lo primero que tienes que hacer es pasar de autónomo a SL. Porque los contratos a largo plazo tienen grandes riesgos. Cuando tu amigo lo firmó, el margen era bueno, pero siempre hay el riesgo de que en un futuro la coyuntura cambie.

Punto 3: La diferencia entre tu amigo y las grandes empresas, es que cuando aceptan un contrato de este tipo, a parte de supervisarlo con buenos abogados, lo supervisan con buenos asesores financieros que harán los trámites para proteger la empresa (seguros de cambio, compras a futuro, provisiones contables en base a un estudio de viabilidad del contrato en base a varios escenarios,...)


----------



## Rediooss (27 Feb 2022)

Pues de esto va toda esta guerra programada, de arruinarnos a todos.

Escalada de precios de todo tipo de materias primas, desde energías hasta alimentación, una escalada que nos va a empobrecer hasta límites inauditos.

Ruina y más control gracias a los avances tecnológicos, que para eso si avanzan, para curar... poco.

Es lo que pasa cuando nos gobierna una élite Mundial satanista, y me suda la polla que sean sionistas, judíos o de procedencia azquenazi, lo que son todos es una panda de hijos de puta que no van a parar hasta que vivamos bajo la mayor dictadura Mundial jamás conocida.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Feb 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Novedad,te convierto en mi suministrador con exclusividad y si entras en pérdidas por elaboración no es mi problema.



Oh, sorpresa, es lo que firmas cada vez que haces un contrato laboral (si sube el coste de la vida o te metes en más gastos, a tu palillero se la suda)
Oh, sorpresa, es lo que firmas durante tu puta vida con el estado (impuestos y cotizaciones a cambio de una pensión que cada vez es menos segura)


----------



## ciberobrero (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...




Para eso precisamente existe el mercado de futuros, no?

Por otra parte digo yo que tu amigo se jactaba en los guateques del peaso de contrato con Mercadona


----------



## Alvaro_c (27 Feb 2022)

Pues que busque un proveedor en Asia de aceite de palma, no nos dices que producto es, pero deben ser galletas o similares que para el caso, da igual un aceite que otro.


----------



## FranMen (27 Feb 2022)

Opinión de alguien que no es empresario, si Mercadona te ofrece un contrato leonino tú tienes que dejar todos los cabos atados: que no te deje tirado unilateralmente, si te pone precios fijos, a su vez tú tienes que ponérselos a tus proveedores, tener una causa con la inflación, otra con cambios en la legislación (véase SMI)…


----------



## Perroviolin (27 Feb 2022)

Falta aceige de girasol en españa.... Ybde oliva... Clar que si rick


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Feb 2022)

Perroviolin dijo:


> Falta aceige de girasol en españa.... Ybde oliva... Clar que si rick



No falta, pero de momento en un año ha pasado de costar un litro en tienda 1,20 a 1,70 (al mayor serán otros precios, pero la subida será similar) y si seguimos con las tonterías de la agenda globalista, va a ser un no parar, así que aunque no se llegue al desabastecimiento, llegará un momento en el que le costará más el aceite que el precio que le paga mercadona por el producto completo.


----------



## pabloiseguro (27 Feb 2022)

Nadie le puso una pistola en la cabeza a tu amigo. Hay que ser consciente de lo que uno hace. Yo mismo tengo una dependencia casi total de un cliente X. Soy 100 % consciente de que si ese cliente desaparece, estaré bastante tiempo jodido, pero nadie me obligó a centrarme en ese cliente, podía no haberlo hecho (tenía otros muchos clientes pequeños); sin embargo, me dejé llevar por la codicia y esto en su día tendrá consecuencias negativas para mí. Cuando esto suceda me culparé a mí mismo y reconstruiré todo mi negocio sin lloriqueos y lamentaciones en foros (sobre todo porque tales lloriqueos son de utilidad nula). De todas formas si no es capaz de afrontar un breve período de escasez de aceite de girasol, será un pésimo empresario y casi mejor que aproveche ahora para quebrar la empresa.


----------



## auricooro (27 Feb 2022)

Existe una cosa llamada mercado de futuros y de opciones. Le habría permitido asegurarse a tu amigo el suministro a unos precios determinados. Si firmas que vas a vender algo durante varios años a un precio, no puedes jugártela a que el precio de la materia prima pueda subir.

Es que es de primero de empresaurio.


----------



## snoopi (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Polladas, pillas la pasta y correos, quiebras la sociedad y bares después con otra con 7 empleados. 
Dejado de decir bobadas


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Feb 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Joder que malvada es Mercadona quele habrá permitido multiplicar por 10-12 veces su facturación. Este Juan Roig es malvado.



Han abierto un hilo rajando de Mamancuo Hortera, pasate antes de se pierda el aroma a polla de viejo que tanto te gusta mamar.


----------



## revisa esos digitos (27 Feb 2022)

Sin animo de defender a Mercabroma, uno de los ultimos lugares donde iria a hacer la compra...

¿Le pusieron a tu amigo una pistola en la cabeza para que firmara ese contrato? Hay que ser responsable de las decisiones que uno toma.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (27 Feb 2022)

Es que en españa no hay aceite?

Ah, que no quiere utilizar aceites de mas calidad, pues bueno, a la ruina


----------



## PORRON (27 Feb 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Joder que malvada es Mercadona quele habrá permitido multiplicar por 10-12 veces su facturación. Este Juan Roig es malvado.


----------



## Mk3 (27 Feb 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Firmo un contrato que le obliga a producir a un precio fijo unas cantidades ... Con ese contrato ganó mucho dinero y ahora no lo va a ganar pero el malo es Mercadona?? Si no lo hubiera firmado ahora tendría libertad de poner el precio que desea pero habría crecido al tamaño que ahora tiene?? Esto se llama liberalismo y hay que estar a las duras y a las maduras.



vale deacuerdo, pero fijo que el Mercadona sube el precio final al cliente y paga lo mismo al proveedor, en este caso no me digas que son unos caraduras y aprovechados


----------



## Panko21 (27 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Por eso los mercados de futuros son muy utiles para estas situaciones. En los USA los usan mucho los agricultores y las empresas productoras-envasadoras para cubrise ante este tipo de variaciones de precio. Por ejemplo si tu firmas un contrato con mercadona, justo cuando lo haces compras el derecho a comprar aceite a un precio determinado que te asegure la rentabilidad de ese contrato.



Pero eso es educación financiera... Que la gente no tiene, la gente ve lo ganado a final de mes.


----------



## Perroviolin (27 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No falta, pero de momento en un año ha pasado de costar un litro en tienda 1,20 a 1,70 (al mayor serán otros precios, pero la subida será similar) y si seguimos con las tonterías de la agenda globalista, va a ser un no parar, así que aunque no se llegue al desabastecimiento, llegará un momento en el que le costará más el aceite que el precio que le paga mercadona por el producto completo.



Todo el rato quejandose de la globalizacion y las desindustrializacion y ahora que asoma la patita lo cobtrario y la reindustralizacion que nunca de tuvo de dejar de dar para alimentar extrangeros y qiitarnos de la boca nosotros tambien os da miedo?... Mmñeee vamos que ay que dar trabajo a los españoles de primera generacion ostieee putee


----------



## coscorron (27 Feb 2022)

Mk3 dijo:


> vale deacuerdo, pero fijo que el Mercadona sube el precio final al cliente y paga lo mismo al proveedor, en este caso no me digas que son unos caraduras y aprovechados



Claro ... pero tu amigo podía perfectamente podría a lo mejor haber hecho lo mismo (firmar contratos de suministro a largo plazo) o más simple aún haber almacenado lo necesario ...


----------



## javac (27 Feb 2022)

Casi todo está dicho
1) Es muy peligroso ser dependiente de una sola fuente
2) Mejor SL que autónomos para según qué contratos
3) Los errores en los negocios, se pagan con el pellejo y dinero. Mercadona era un gran negocio si iba bien, pero es un gran problema, si el contrato va mal

Esta situación, desafortunadamente, es demasiado habitual en las pequeñas empresas

Suerte a tu amigo


----------



## SoloLeo (27 Feb 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Es que es como operan aquí los sitios. Se buscan un cliente estrella por contactos y demas y viven muy bien solo con el metiéndole buenos palos. Si les sale otro trabajo lo rechazan porque no tienen tiempo y no les da beneficio. Después si el cliente estrella les falla (sus contactos se van) se hunden y pobrecitos ellos.



Mi fábrica está así desde hace años. Un cliente que puede suponer el 90% de la facturación. 
Creo que solo dos de toda la fábrica vemos el problema, y se agrava porque se están metiendo en la boca más de lo que pueden masticar, con el añadido de que en un pueblo pequeño no hay casi gente para elegir, y no es que paguen generosamente.

Estoy viendo venir el desastre desde dentro desde hace algún tiempo ya.


----------



## Arthas98 (27 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Han abierto un hilo rajando de Mamancuo Hortera, pasate antes de se pierda el aroma a polla de viejo que tanto te gusta mamar.



A llorar al ignore cacho carne con ojos.


----------



## Cold (27 Feb 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> A todo a cuanto va a llegar el aceite de girasol, si hace poco estaba a 1€ el de marca blanca y ya esta a más de 1,50



Llegará a lo que llegue el diesel o más. Me lo acabo de inventar pero quién sabe...


----------



## Galvani (27 Feb 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Mi fábrica está así desde hace años. Un cliente que puede suponer el 90% de la facturación.
> Creo que solo dos de toda la fábrica vemos el problema, y se agrava porque se están metiendo en la boca más de lo que pueden masticar, con el añadido de que en un pueblo pequeño no hay casi gente para elegir, y no es que paguen generosamente.
> 
> Estoy viendo venir el desastre desde dentro desde hace algún tiempo ya.



Cuando se les acabe el trabajo de ese cliente y te quieran despedir vas a ver... Siempre pasa igual. En esas empresas de mierda el objetivo es que te vayas gratis.


----------



## Comandante otto (27 Feb 2022)

Más vale 100 clientes de 1000 euros que un cliente de 100.000.
Refrán de mi abuelo que en paz descanse.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (27 Feb 2022)

Mercarroña ha arruinado a cientos de fabricantes. Te hacen la integración vertical, miran tus números, te organizan la empresa, no dejan que vendan a otros, y cuando ellos son tu único cliente, imponen el precio, al final te arruinan y se quedan con la empresa, a través de la patrimonial que tiene el hijo en Valencia. El hijo de Roberto centeno esta casado con una hija del dueño de Juan Roig, y con su empresa patrimonial Atitlan, hacen todas estas maquinaciones. 

Venden basura y son basura.


----------



## cannavico (27 Feb 2022)

En 10 días tengo la reunión con la jefa de compras de mencabrona para entrar como proveedores suyos ... Sería un buen cliente para la empresa en la que trabajo... ¿Alguien ha pasado por algo similar? ¿Opiniones, consejos, etc...?


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Feb 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Existe una cosa llamada mercado de futuros y de opciones. Le habría permitido asegurarse a tu amigo el suministro a unos precios determinados. Si firmas que vas a vender algo durante varios años a un precio, no puedes jugártela a que el precio de la materia prima pueda subir.
> 
> Es que es de primero de empresaurio.



Yaaa... Y este tipo que llevaria comprando aceite de girasol hace años mejor que tu, no lo sabia lo "ejque los mercaos de futuroooh!!". 

Que no tengo ni puta idea del mercado de futuro de aceites, pero lo mas pr9bable que para entrar ahi twngas que compras unas cantidades fuera del alcance de esa empresa, en cuanto a volumen.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Mercadona hizo que mí amigo pasase de 7 a más de 100 empleados. Mercadona les llevará a la banca rota.



Pues ya hizo su buen negocio a través de Mercadona. Dios se lo dio, Dios se lo quitó.

Hay que ahorrar en la bonanza y saber perder cuando se acaba. Si tu amiguito se echa a llorar porque el mundo no gira en la dirección que le viene bien a él (qué tendrá que ver Mercadona, Lidl, Tesco, 7 Eleven o Sánchez Romero en lo que pasa en Ucrania), pues que se joda.

A ver si va a ser la única empresa del mundo que tiene que contraerse en un momento de dificultad.


----------



## Tblls (27 Feb 2022)

Nadie le obligó a firmar.

Que cierre con ganancias y buena jubilación


----------



## coleccionador (27 Feb 2022)

Lo de todos los huevos en la misma cesta es por algo y muy muy viejo


----------



## NoRTH (27 Feb 2022)

otro interproveedor que va a saborear el exito de Mencabrona


----------



## Barspin (27 Feb 2022)

100 nóminas, buf, tu amijo debe de haber ganado un buen fajo de billetes en poco tiempo.


----------



## BudSpencer (27 Feb 2022)

No es tan grave, se presenta concurso de acreedores y Mercadona se queda sin los productos para su comercialización.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (27 Feb 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> 100 nóminas, buf, tu amijo debe de haber ganado un buen fajo de billetes en poco tiempo.



1.800 pavos x 100 = 180.000 pavos todos los meses en nóminas.


----------



## C.J. (27 Feb 2022)

Grande Mercadona.

Le seguiré comprando a saco.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (27 Feb 2022)

No creo que nadie le obligase a firmar un contrato con Mercadona. Se tenía que haber asesorado mejor. Mercadona te lleva a crecer muchísimo, para lo cual hay que endeudarse para comprar maquinaria nueva y aumentar la plantilla. Una vez metido en el percal, ya te tienen en su poder. Te has endeudado para crecer y satisfacer la demanda y les otorgas un poder de negociación brutal. Poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta es una estrategia suicida y depender de un solo cliente, por muy grande que sea, tambien lo es.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (27 Feb 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Joder que malvada es Mercadona quele habrá permitido multiplicar por 10-12 veces su facturación. Este Juan Roig es malvado.




Eso es putos empresarios que le hacen pasar de comerse sus propias rosquillas a vender 2 Toneladas al año


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Feb 2022)

oso_perez dijo:


> Un amigo alemán me contó que en Alemania era frecuente que las empresas pequeñas rechazarán pedidos de un cliente único si pasaba a suponer más del 10% de su facturación. Lo que cuentas lo he oído también del Corte Ingles y supongo que también habrá pasado con otras empresas grandes.



¿Solo por convertirse en un 10% ya rechazan?

Jo, qué paranoicos estos alemanes.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (27 Feb 2022)

No, si el problema del coleguita este son las indemnizaciones por despido de los 100 empleados. 

Auténtico cáncer para el emprendimiento en España , que los putos legisladores se creen que un bar con 5 camareros , un taller de coches con 10 mecánicos o una fábrica de galletas con 100 empleados tienen la misma capacidad financiera y social-responsable que el Corte Ingles , la Telefónica o el Zara.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (27 Feb 2022)

Es el mercado amigo.


----------



## kurwo (27 Feb 2022)

kalvin dijo:


> De qué sirve aumentar la facturación? Lo que hay que aumentar el es margen, MAAAAAARGEN, de beneficio.... que no el beneficio a final de año.
> Esto te permite tener más margen de maniobra cuando vienen mal dadas, hay muchos empresarios que no se dan cuenta, que a veces, es mejor dejarse estar o incluso decrecer para tomar carrerilla.



Y el margen es más fácil de aumentar si produces a escala tiradas largas.

Va todo de la mano. Mercadona es una oportunidad para muchas empresas pequeñas conseguir fabricar mucho volumen, pero es un arma de doble filo por estas cosas. Y sus políticas de no conformidades, que deben de ser duras de cojones. Para mí es como casarte con una supermodelo, cuando te deja petarle el cacas y al despertar por la mañana muy bien pero cuando quiere ir a cenar al sitio de moda de 1000 pavos comensal la cosa cambia...


----------



## Galvani (27 Feb 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> No, si el problema del coleguita este son las indemnizaciones por despido de los 100 empleados.
> 
> Auténtico cáncer para el emprendimiento en España , que los putos legisladores se creen que un bar con 5 camareros , un taller de coches con 10 mecánicos o una fábrica de galletas con 100 empleados tienen la misma capacidad financiera y social-responsable que el Corte Ingles , la Telefónica o el Zara.



Tonterías. Si te parece no asume riesgo de nada. Las indemnizaciones por despido se han rebajado y seguimos igual. Cuando os vais a enterar de que van a quitar todos los derechos y vamos a seguir igual porque las empresas no se van a abrir ni crecer por quitar las indemnizaciones. En España se quiere dar el pelotazo.


----------



## rafabogado (27 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Juan (Juan y Juan) es el apellido de los dueños de Dulcesol, son lo mismo, no hay ningún producto de dulcesa, juan y juan etc en mercadona. Ni como dulcesol ni como hacendado.
> 
> Dulcesa es la fábrica de Gandía, y Juan y Juan la de Villalonga. Las dos fabrican productos Dulcesol y son de la misma familia. Rafa, Juanjo y Victoria..
> 
> ...



He estado investigando lo que has dicho y te tengo que dar la razón. Efectivamente, ni Dulcesol ni Juan y Juan le fabrican a la fecha a Mercadona.

O sea, disculpa el error.

Eso sí, tengo que añadir que tienen que tener TONELADAS de productos de Juan y Juan que siguen vendiendo, porque, por ejemplo, las pastas de almendra las compré HACE MES Y MEDIO, que son estas:







Esas pastas, me consta que no las fabrica nadie más que Dulcesol - Juan y Juan. Naturalmente que otras empresas las fabrican similares, pero esas, con esa forma y sabor característico (30 % de azúcar puro y almendras parcialmente requemadas), solo Dulcesol. Lo sé porque las como desde hace más de 10 años, aunque no de modo continuo, sino que cada 6 meses me doy el gusto de pillar 5 ó 6 paquetes a granel.

He intentado comprarlas en la web de Mercadona y no las tienen en el surtido a granel (por lo que tú dices, naturalmente).

Pero en Málaga vas y te las encuentras y las puedes comprar perfectamente. Yo las compré en el Mercadona de Alhaurín hace 1 mes y pico.

Tengo que volver a pasar, a ver si fotografío la caja y compro alguna para escanear el dorso con la marca del fabricante y te la mando.


----------



## Remero consentido (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...




Me recuerda a los que firmaron hipoteca a interés variable... subió el euribor y entonces se produjo una ola imparabla de ideologismo progre basado en que los bancos no explicaban los riesgos de contraer una hipoteca a interes variabla


----------



## Remero consentido (27 Feb 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder es que es de capítulo 1 de no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta.
> 
> El amigo del op es subnormal que firmó lo que le pusieron encima de la mesa pensando en el renting del Cayenne en vez de en la rigidez del contrato ante posibles eventualidades futuras.




Si, recuerda a quienes pusieron placas solares y vendían la electricidad al precio que marcaba zp... luego la bajó y la ruina que contrajeron es ya un hecho histórico olvidado


----------



## Remero consentido (27 Feb 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Quien se convierte en proveedor de una de estas grandes superficies debe hacer dos cosas:
> 1- que ese cliente no supere el 60% de tu volumen de negocio.
> 2- no invertir en aumentar tu capacidad productiva más de un 30% por cuestiones de demanda exclusiva de ese cliente.
> 
> Quien a día de hoy caiga en el "monocultivo" es porque tiene pocas luces, o es demasiado ambicioso




Me recuerdas que por mi zona se hizo reforestacion a base unicamente de pino: monocultivo... Así directamente te cargas la biodiversidad


----------



## Remero consentido (27 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> muchas veces aumentar la facturación no es igual a beneficios.
> 
> ya hicieron un programa de empresas que hacían grandes inversiones y luego cuando cambiaban las condiciones mal asunto.




No conozco del mundo de relaciones industriales de pequeños con grandes, pero me huele que el grande conoce perfectamente tu margen comercial y te lo estrangula al maximo...


----------



## Remero consentido (27 Feb 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> No tendra nada pero sera feliz



Negacionista bebelejias el que piense otra cosa


----------



## chemarin (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Qué poco nivel tienes, nada raro en este país, ahora resulta que Mercadona es mala por darle mucho trabajo a tu amigo. Dale las gracias a la gentuza que votas, son ellos los que ponen las sanciones.


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (27 Feb 2022)

Habrá que volver a poner en valor la relación con Argentina y demás países de Iberoamérica...


----------



## 999999999 (27 Feb 2022)

Te digo lo que pasa SUPUESTAMENTE en estos casos:

- Empresa grande contrata a empresa pequeña para que le produzca en exclusiva.
- Empresa pequeña se entrampa con inversiones, personal y maquinaria.
- Cuando ya está entrampada la empresa pequeña la empresa grande le aprieta y reduce los márgenes, hasta extremos ya inasumibles...
- La empresa pequeña está cogida por los huevos, porque al firmar la exclusividad perdió otros clientes alternativos.
- La empresa pequeña peta y se va a la quiebra.
- La empresa grandes se queda la pequeña a precio de saldo, la reflota y la vende, con pingües beneficios....

Y SUPUESTAMENTE no es ficción,


----------



## jlrr (27 Feb 2022)

Ya estamos con los hilos de mierda de mi amigo, de mi cuñado, de un conocido....


----------



## Giordano Bruno (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Que vuelta de tuerca Rusia,Ucrania,amigo en bancarrota y ohhh Chorpesa el malvado Mercadona.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (27 Feb 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Mercarroña ha arruinado a cientos de fabricantes. Te hacen la integración vertical, miran tus números, te organizan la empresa, no dejan que vendan a otros, y cuando ellos son tu único cliente, imponen el precio, al final te arruinan y se quedan con la empresa, a través de la patrimonial que tiene el hijo en Valencia. El hijo de Roberto centeno esta casado con una hija del dueño de Juan Roig, y con su empresa patrimonial Atitlan, hacen todas estas maquinaciones.
> 
> Venden basura y son basura.




Al fin alguien que habla con propiedad. Me estaba poniendo nervioso, pensaba que nadie conocía el modus operandi de Mercarroña.

Y algunos que si hay que darle las gracias porque te multiplica la facturación por 10 o 100.


----------



## Pepeprisas (27 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Siempre es así, ADEMÀS, Mercadona siempre utilizará la vaza de poder joderte en cualquier momento pues es el 90% de tu facturación y te apretará hasta destrozarte y entonces se irá a otra empresa.
El problema es que conseguir a un cliente como Mercadona para un director Comercial de una empresa es la ostia, estará ahí facturando la vida y después el querido director comercial se irá a otra empresa y el marrón final que SIEMPRE es así pasa enteramente a la empresa que se ve avocada a exprimirse por cuatro duros para que el margen quede enteramente a manos del odiado metadona.


----------



## Despotricador (27 Feb 2022)

Recuerdo a un hombre que tenía una pequeña empresa de muebles de cocina. Allá a principios de 2000, una importante promotora le ofreció el contrato de su vida. Dijo no. Él ahí sigue. La promotora se fue hace mucho y dejó un reguero de pufos y quiebras.


----------



## 34Pepe (27 Feb 2022)

cannavico dijo:


> En 10 días tengo la reunión con la jefa de compras de mencabrona para entrar como proveedores suyos ... Sería un buen cliente para la empresa en la que trabajo... ¿Alguien ha pasado por algo similar? ¿Opiniones, consejos, etc...?



Tu empresa debe haber valorado pros y contras para dejarte ir a esa reunión pero te cuento algo por si os ayuda..

Una empresa pequeña, PACO SL digamos......de pizzas, pasó por lo mismo que vosotros y cómo lo solucionaron?

PACO SL constituyó nueva empresa PACO 2 SL quien contrato los servicios, instalaciones, maquinaria, personal, transportes, administración, proveedores y demás a PACO SL, cargando comisiones por cada servicio contratado

Cuando le pedían escandallo abierto se lo ofrecía con todos estos gastos incluidos

PACO SL continuó vendiendo por su cuenta y PACO 2 SL se dedicó exclusivamente a un gran y único cliente

Cuando había que ampliar siempre PACO SL compraba y alquilaba instalaciones a PACO 2 SL

Si las cosas van bien, sin problemas, si van mal cierras PACO 2 SL

Muchas empresas prescinden de sus redes comerciales y luego lloran


----------



## samaruc (27 Feb 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Te digo lo que pasa SUPUESTAMENTE en estos casos:
> 
> - Empresa grande contrata a empresa pequeña para que le produzca en exclusiva.
> - Empresa pequeña se entrampa con inversiones, personal y maquinaria.
> ...



¿Es Amazon o alguno de los _big retailers_?

La gran distribución está oligopolizando la demanda frente a la oferta atomizada de los pequeños productores.

Los pequeños productores están abocados al retail de kilometro cero o a comulgar con ruedas de molino si quieren ser cola de león (marca blanca en gran distribución) en lugar de cabeza de ratón (marca con prestigio en el mercado local).

Ainnsss.


----------



## Jomach (27 Feb 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Joder que malvada es Mercadona quele habrá permitido multiplicar por 10-12 veces su facturación. Este Juan Roig es malvado.



Sí, pero una vez que saben que eres su único cliente, te tienen bien pillado, y aunque el mundo a tu alrededor se caiga a trozos te siguen exigiendo las mismas condiciones. Lo del rebus sic stantibus no va con ellos. 
Ya he leído varias circunstancias similares con mercadona, sin ir más lejos, con el que les fábrica buena parte de las galletas que vende mercadona.


----------



## la_trotona (27 Feb 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Siempre es así, ADEMÀS, Mercadona siempre utilizará la vaza de poder joderte en cualquier momento pues es el 90% de tu facturación y te apretará hasta destrozarte y entonces se irá a otra empresa.
> El problema es que conseguir a un cliente como Mercadona para un director Comercial de una empresa es la ostia, estará ahí facturando la vida y después el querido director comercial se irá a otra empresa y el marrón final que SIEMPRE es así pasa enteramente a la empresa que se ve avocada a exprimirse por cuatro duros para que el margen quede enteramente a manos del odiado metadona.



Sabiendo coo actúa, la propiedad debe sospesar muy mucho el tipo de contrato con suficientes cláusulas de salvaguarda, y si no, el director comercial que busque otros clientes.


----------



## kozioł (27 Feb 2022)

Vaya hilo de tontos cuñaos y follaputinos.

El OP señala la luna y todos a decir chorradas: "diversificar", "claúsulas", "Roig HDP explotador", "caso excepcional"... gilipolleces de ese pelo.

Pero salvo uno o dos , nadie dice lo que pasa: se avecina una tormenta de mierda en Europa y una escasez que no habéis conocido.

Que el Putin por hacer de salvador de la "madre Rusia" os va a hacer entender un poquito lo que fue el Holodomor. Lo llaman agenda 2030 y Klaus Schwab señala a Putin como discípulo suyo.

Los gilipollas a los que me refiero ya sabéis quienes sóis.


----------



## butricio (27 Feb 2022)

Pues que compre aceite a tope

Sabe cual VA A SER su problema y se lamenta

No lo entiendo


----------



## BogadeAriete (28 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Aceite de Colza o Nabina, perfecto sustituto para reposteria.
De nada.


----------



## 999999999 (28 Feb 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> ¿Es Amazon o alguno de los _big retailers_?
> 
> La gran distribución está oligopolizando la demanda frente a la oferta atomizada de los pequeños productores.
> 
> ...



SUPUESTAMENTE, es la del título del post


----------



## Chulapo (28 Feb 2022)

Eso de que se espera que haya escasez, qué es? Fearmonguering? No hemos aprendido nada?


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Feb 2022)

Vamos, como decía Chiquito de la Calzada, lo va a tener que freír con saliva, pero es que después vamos a ir nosotros detrás.

Todavía tienen margen de crujir. Hace 50-60 años a ver quién tenía los santos güevos de comprar un litro de aceite. Había gente que se dedicaba a venderlo suelto, y se compraba por octavos.

Han dicho, y le doy la razón, que cuando un señorito le da la mano a un pobre... malo. Pues claro que lo tiene cogido por los güevos. Pero a él, y a todo el que trabaje para Mercadona, y si no aceptas los folios en blanco para firmalos, te mandan a tomar por saco.

La vida es así, el pez grande se come al chico.

Y lo buscar abogados premiun y huntarles bien como han dicho, mejor que se lo quite de la cabeza. Vamos, que Mercadona no los tiene... Y mejores que los que uno pueda pagar.

Mucho no sabe uno de esas cosas, pero es como si tienes una tienda, y qué es mejor, tener 50 clientes que compren poquito, o 1 que lo compre todo? Como el cliente que lo compra todo se harte...

Que se haga a la posible idea, y que aprenda de sus errores. Hay mucha gente que se cree empresario, cuando lo que ha tenido es un poco de suerte, y a la más mínima, zás, le pasa eso.


----------



## Stonewall_Jackson (28 Feb 2022)

No sé si alguien lo habrá dicho antes, porque hay muchas respuestas. En los contratos de tracto sucesivo (el más característico es el contrato de suministro) pueden suceder imprevistos que alteren las condiciones materiales de lo acordado. Los problemas de suministro (con los que llevamos ya mucho tiempo) son una causa válida para exigir el reequilibrio de las prestaciones de un contrato. Esto se llama 'rebus sic stantibus' en España y, a nivel internacional, 'hardship'. Esto lo he aplicado personalmente en muchas ocasiones durante los últimos meses, en general, con resultados muy positivos.
Es más, si el suministro en sí no es sólo más caro para tu amigo, sino directamente imposible, tu amigo está en situación de fuerza mayor, y esto lo exime de las consecuencias de su incumplimiento.
Yo le diría que contacte con un buen abogado que empiece enviando un burofax con lo que acabo de comentar, y a partir de ahí, que negocie.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

oso_perez dijo:


> Un amigo alemán me contó que en Alemania era frecuente que las empresas pequeñas rechazarán pedidos de un cliente único si pasaba a suponer más del 10% de su facturación. Lo que cuentas lo he oído también del Corte Ingles y supongo que también habrá pasado con otras empresas grandes.



En toda europa pasa lo mismo, si tu facturacion depende en un 90% de un solo cliente español o europeo, ganaras dinero, *pero a medio plazo o a la primera recesion, el intentara mantener su margen de beneficios, estafandote, para algo inventaron los cheques a 90 dias, cuando te los devuelve el banco piensas que sera un error y sigues trabajando para el...*

PD- El mundo siempre ha sido asi, desde el neolitico.


----------



## angrymorty (28 Feb 2022)

Dos meses antes: MERCADONA hará millonario a mi amigo.


----------



## Galvani (28 Feb 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Vamos, como decía Chiquito de la Calzada, lo va a tener que freír con saliva, pero es que después vamos a ir nosotros detrás.
> 
> Todavía tienen margen de crujir. Hace 50-60 años a ver quién tenía los santos güevos de comprar un litro de aceite. Había gente que se dedicaba a venderlo suelto, y se compraba por octavos.
> 
> ...



Pues puede hacer contratos con empresas Paco que le paguen lo mínimo o no le paguen. Mucho hablar pero todas las empresas pierden el culo por clientes grandes y es normal porque les meten buenos palos. Lo que no puede hacerse o evitarlo en la medida de lo posible el tener un solo cliente por mucha pasta que de.

Mercadona o cualquier empresa gorda.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Feb 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Joder que malvada es Mercadona quele habrá permitido multiplicar por 10-12 veces su facturación. Este Juan Roig es malvado.



Oye, ¿porqué es que todos los de Vox odian tanto al tal Juan Roig y a Mercadona?

Estoy intrigado a que viene tanta bilis contra él.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> ¿Y quien le dijo a tu amigo que se metiese en ese contrato? ¿te lo digo yo? la avaricia. Pues ahora ya sabes.



No me canso de repetirlo en este foro.

La avaricia rompe el saco.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> ¿Y quien le dijo a tu amigo que se metiese en ese contrato? ¿te lo digo yo? la avaricia. Pues ahora ya sabes.



No me canso de repetirlo en este foro.

La avaricia rompe el saco.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Feb 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Te hacen la integración vertical



Entonces no te hacen "Integración vertical" si no que te hacen DESIntegración Vertical (por Blasterización o por Viogenización).


----------



## Arthas98 (28 Feb 2022)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Oye, ¿porqué es que todos los de Vox odian tanto al tal Juan Roig y a Mercadona?
> 
> Estoy intrigado a que viene tanta bilis contra él.



Sinceramente no tengo ni idea del odio que levanta Juan Roig. Un hombre que está invirtiendo su fortuna en ayudar a la creación de empresas tecnológicas, que está restaurando edificios históricos en Valencia y que está apoyando el ámbito deportivo fuera del monotema del fútbol. Con la expansión a Portugal de Mercadona ayudando a equilibrar económicamente que haya tantos supermercados de empresas extranjeras en España. No sé qué más quiere la gente que haga. Si les parece va sus casas y les da un masaje en persona.


----------



## Barspin (1 Mar 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> 1.800 pavos x 100 = 180.000 pavos todos los meses en nóminas.



Echa 3.000€ por cabeza con seguros y toda la hostia. Vamos, el hamijo era poco menos que millonario. Y eso sólo plantilla, habría que ver instalaciones y maquinaria.


----------



## jaimegvr (1 Mar 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Nunca poner todos los huevos misma cesta. Nunca depender de un solo cliente.
Se lo ha buscado.


----------



## sans-pisito (1 Mar 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Mercadona hizo que mí amigo pasase de 7 a más de 100 empleados. Mercadona les llevará a la banca rota. Mí amigo está desesperado, sabe que a nivel legal lo tiene complicado por el contrato que firmo con Mercadona, con el cual son inflexibles.
> 
> Resumen sí eres un pequeño autónomo y Mercadona te toca la puerta piénsatelo mucho antes de firmar ningún contrato con ellos.



Eso ya lo decian de Walmart hace años. Que mucho cuidado con ser proveedor de Walmart. Hacen muchas trampas para tener productos tan baratos en las estanterias.


----------



## jolu (2 Mar 2022)

Que se espere al día del orgullo que va a tener aceite para sustituir a Ucrania como exportador.


----------



## pocoyo82 (2 Mar 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Vamos, como decía Chiquito de la Calzada, lo va a tener que freír con saliva, pero es que después vamos a ir nosotros detrás.
> 
> Todavía tienen margen de crujir. Hace 50-60 años a ver quién tenía los santos güevos de comprar un litro de aceite. Había gente que se dedicaba a venderlo suelto, y se compraba por octavos.



Hace 50 años los pisos valían 80000 pesetas, 480€...


----------



## Cabrejas (2 Mar 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



Si ha pasado de 7 a 100 empleados y lo hizo bien, pasaría de obtener un beneficio de 40k- 60k año a 600k-900k por año. Tirando por lo bajo...

No da ninguna pena, si es cierto, tu amigo tendrá varios millones. Cerrará la empresa por pérdidas y listo, si lo tiene montado como es debido su patrimonio no se ve afectado.


----------



## samaruc (2 Mar 2022)

Lo que me mata del carreful es que la cantidad de papel que te sueltan por una compra de 0,20€ (que pago con tarjeta de débito )

Además del ticket de compra en sí como unas veinte o treinta promociones de te regalamos un chorizo si el lunes 20 de abril entre las 9:00 y las 9:30h compras una TV de 200"

Además nada de papel reciclado. Papel con alto porcentaje de celulosa. Media selva del Amazonas se habrán cargado ya.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (2 Mar 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Joder que malvada es Mercadona quele habrá permitido multiplicar por 10-12 veces su facturación. Este Juan Roig es malvado.



Y cuando le sale los huevos a mercadona te dice que le vendas mas varato , les pone el cebo y muchos pican


----------



## Sadhu (2 Mar 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Un amigo mío desde la infancia tiene una fábrica de alimentación en la que elabora un producto el cual necesita grandes cantidades de aceite de girasol para elaborar el producto final.
> 
> Por lo que me ha comentado mí amigo Ucrania y Rusia producen en torno al 60% de aceite de girasol del mundo. Se espera una escasez notoria que disparará el precio del mismo y por tanto se disparen los costes de producción del producto que eleboran.
> 
> ...



¿A quién se le ocurre trabajar para un delincuente laboral?

No le está mal empleado a tu amigo por avaricioso. Lo bueno es que ya ha aprendido la lección y no le pasará más.


----------

